# G5 lignes horizontale au démarrage



## saphie (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, suite à une coupure de courant, lorsque j'ai voulu redémarrer mon PowerMAC G5 (10.4.11), l'écran est resté bleu avec des lignes blanches, grises, noires, et bleutées, dans la partie basse.
Par contre le bruit qu'il produit me laisse à penser qu'il mouline derrière cet écran figé.
Pourtant il fonctionnait très bien avant. 
J'ai tout tenté, Hardaware test, démarrage du disque d'installation, réparation des autorisations, rien ne débloque la situation. Je n'ai pas réinstallé le système car je crains de perdre mes fichiers (très important pour moi).
Voilà, à présent je suis désespérée, si quelqu'un à une solution je serais ravie !


----------



## didgar (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut !



saphie a dit:


> Voilà, à présent je suis désespérée, si quelqu'un à une solution je serais ravie !



Sans grande conviction mais sait-on jamais => reset pram, nvram et pmu ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1939?viewlocale=en_US ) !

A+

Didier


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2010)

saphie a dit:


> Bonjour, suite à une coupure de courant, lorsque j'ai voulu redémarrer mon PowerMAC G5 (10.4.11), l'écran est resté bleu avec des lignes blanches, grises, noires, et bleutées, dans la partie basse.


Ca fait clairement penser à un pb matériel.
Si c'est le cas, tes données sont toujours au chaud dans ton disque dur.

Essaie de redémarrer sur ton DVD système Ca marche : oui/non ?


----------



## saphie (15 Décembre 2010)

Je parviens à démarrer le G5 du disque d'intall, et fais les vérif pour tester mon disque, tout est ok, mais je ne le vois toujours pas apparaitre sur le bureau.
A présent plus je redémarre le G5, plus les lignes gagne du terrain sur mon écran !
ho là là que faire nif


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2010)

1) sauvegarde tes données (disque dur externe par exemple)
2) l'idéal serait que tu puisses tester une autre carte video dans ta machine; tu n'as pas un bon contact avec un concessionnaire ?
3) tu peux lancer un Apple Hardware Test qui devrait etre sur un des deux DVD livrés avec ta machine


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Décembre 2010)

Carte graphique sûrement HS

Reset SMU effectué ?


----------

